# Mount dust collector to ceiling



## jabba96 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello, I'm in the process of planning my shop and I had a quick question. I have a Grizzly 2HP cannister dust collector. (G0548zp). Looking at the square pipe that goes from the motor to the filter, I think I could flip it around so that the motor is mounted to the ceiling and the filter is still upright. This would allow me to have my 6" main branch already at ceiling height and save me some dough on pvc. Has this been attempted? And info on this sort of thing would be great.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

That sounds like a reasonable request. When I have had technical questions about my Grizzly tools, I found that their technical staff usually could answer my questions. I would suggest that you give them a call.

Eric


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

It won't cause any harm to the motor, if that's the question. One thing that may happen is some kind of resonating sound if it's bolted to the ceiling joists. A lot of guys hang their blowers from chains to keep the resonance down, of course that also means you need (maybe) some kind of anti-twisting brace. Another concern would be if you are thinking of changin the motor from horizontal to vertical, some motor bearings are not made for a change in service like that. I think that might be important in an industrial setting, where motors run 24/7 sometimes, but in a home shop I doubt it's all that important.


----------



## jabba96 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. Sat down with a pen and paper and came up with a new layout.(for the third time haba ) I'll post some pics when I get it done


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*Like your idea of hanging*

I like your idea of flipping the square tubing around and having the motor of the top side. I have the same unit as you. Keep us posted on this method.

Thanks,

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------

